# workaround for L280 res-change reboots



## z0x1c (Nov 17, 2005)

Beginning with L280, my 942 would reboot more often than not when changing resolutions to suit by 4:3 HDTV (480p <> 1080i).

I discovered that my 942 won't reboot if I *put the system in standby for a second and change resolutions shortly after powering on*. This is still a hassle, but it's better than waiting several minutes and having holes in my recordings.


----------

